#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT Mandi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Mandi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:*




*IIT Mandi Year of Establishment:* 2009.


*IIT Mandi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Mandi Admission:* JEE Advance.

*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Kullu Airport, Bhuntar
*Distance from Airport :* 75km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Kiratpur Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 124km


*IIT Mandi Branches In Engineering:*
Computer science & EngineeringElectrical Engineering
Mechanical engineering*
IIT Mandi Cut Off:*

*OPENING AND CLOSING RANKS FOR VARIOUS COURSES : JEE (Advanced) – 2013-2014:*

*BRANCH*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
2536
3768
1094
1814
765
900
476
538

Electrical Engineering
4163
4612
1824
2064
995
1105
208
423

Mechanical Engineering
3486
4773
1287
2057
972
1069
411
434





*IIT Mandi Fee Structure For Engineering:*

1.
One Time Payment
Rs 3,750

2.
Payable Each Semester
Rs 53,800 (Rs 8,800)

3.
Refundable Caution Deposit
Rs 4,000

4.
Medical Insurance Premium per Annum
Rs 750

*Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission*
*Rs 62300 (Rs 17300)*

*Other Fees*
_Mess Security : Rs 2000, Mess Advance : Rs 12000_




Fees Payable by SC/ST students, where different from those payable by others, are shown in parantheses.

*IIT Mandi Placements 2013:*

*Avg. package offered :* Rs 7.7 Lakhs per Annum
*Highest package offered :* Rs 18 Laks per Annum


*Top companies that visited the Campus :*

*For CSE :*
Microsoft (IDC and IT)AmazonGoogleTower ResearchCisco*For EE :*
DRDOTridentHPCLFinisarCeWITEntronicsBenchmark*For ME :*
HPCLAltair EngineeringCAD Studio*
IIT Mandi Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:*

It is an autonomous university located in Mandi. It is the youngest Indian Institute of Technology in India, established by the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India, in 2009. It is mentored by IIT Roorkee, which hosted the first batch of students. Presently, IIT Mandi functions from transit campus at Mandi town in Himachal Pradesh. Permanent campus (about 12 km from historic city of Mandi) is under construction along Uhl River (a tributary of River Beas) at Kamand, Mandi. The institute admits students into various B.Tech., M.S, and Ph.D. programs (as of 2010).

The permanent campus is about 12 kilometers (7.5 mi) from Mandi town. The location is in the forested hills of kmand on the banks of the Uhl, a tributary of River Beas. A total of 565 acres (229 ha) of land has been allocated for the campus by the government of Himachal Pradesh.In July 2010, classes will shift to a transit campus in Mandi town. Occupation of the permanent campus in Kamand is slated for 2011.

*Central library:*

 Welcome to Central Library, IIT Mandi a very special place in the IIT Campus with its rich collection of books and journals in the field of Engineering, Science & Technology and related areas, the efficiency and effectiveness of our electronic resources and our professional services. Library stands as a unique Knowledge Centre that offers access to essential and specialized information resources and services to meet the growing information needs. Library operations are automated using KOHA LMS. Library currently houses over 9500 books and provide access to more than 2000 e-journals. Our mission is to enhance and enable discovery through the effective utilization of information resources. 

*IIT Mandi Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
Renuka Hall for the girls, where 19 students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Administration Block, just above the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Wi-Fi connection in the rooms, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine with helper to wash clothes, Badminton court etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden, assistant warden and a resident warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.

Beas Kund Hall for MS/PHD students, where 10 male students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Administration Block, just above the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, WI-Fi connection in the rooms.

Suvalsar for first year students, where 95 male students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Academic Block, just opposite the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine, Table Tennis, Badminton & Volley Ball courts etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden and assistant warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.

Dashir for second and third year students, where 104 male students are accommodated, inside Mandi Town, at a distance of 2 km from the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Wi-Fi internet connection, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine, Table Tennis, Badminton court etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden & assistant warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis. 

*IIT Mandi Address:*

 Indian Institute of Technology Mandi – 175 001, Himachal Pradesh, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IIT Mandi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Indore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Mandi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

